# Removing wax on plastic trim & tar remover?



## James-SS (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi guys,

Had wax on my trim for at least 5 months and I've tried an APC (undiluted) and aggitated, no luck. Tried an eraser/pencil rubber as someone suggested and also had no luck. Any recommendations? It's FK1000P if that makes any difference, just a finger-tip sized spot of it.

Also, what would you recommend as a tar remover? Currently have barely any tar on the car (thankfully) but all I've got in the shed is some Turtle Wax tar junk and it does nothing! Thinking AG Tar Remover or AS Tardis? 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Tardis is the one to beat when it comes to tar removers. Its.a top notch product and a great price.


----------



## mr.b1ng (Apr 29, 2012)

For cleaning/removing the wax from plastic trim, I personally recommend Autoglym Bumper & Trim Gel. Does a great job at removing any polish/wax and leaves the plastic looking great as a bonus.


----------



## James-SS (Jan 8, 2012)

I'll opt for Tardis then by the looks of it! :thumb:

As for the wax on the trim, I've tried AG Bumper & Trim Gel, also CG Trim Gel and I find both just mask the wax a bit, neither remove it. I'll give it another shot tonight and really agitate it, but I can't see it getting it off. 

Any other products or fancy ways to get wax off trim?


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Try IPA or fast glass,also try a pencil rubber


----------



## Jordy Kuga (Apr 6, 2012)

I got wax off my trim with some quick detailer, but ive heard a rubber works brilliant, as said above.


----------



## James-SS (Jan 8, 2012)

I'll have to get some IPA and give that a shot - pencil rubber tried and failed with it. Is there any dedicated products for wax removal or anything? It seems to be the most stubborn mark ever :wall:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

James-SS said:


> Is there any dedicated products for wax removal or anything?


Wax Off by Autobrite...

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/wax-off-wax-coating-removal.html

Although IPA/Fast Glass works for me.


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry to hijack but does tar remover not damage/stain plastic trim? Il be using bnq white spirit as a tar remover on a mates can the weekend and read somewhere it can stain?


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Autoglym Fastglass... This has worked for me in the past


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Had this prob on a Citroen some time ago. The big c pillar had been waxed. It was black plastic and did not look good. I used Tar Remover from local pound shop.

BTW if in doubt put a little on a cotton bud and try the side edge of the plastic panel before putting it on the front of it.
Let it dry thoroughly before judging.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Finish Kare 1000P is a sealant not a wax despite what it says on the tin. Some combination of solvent and very mild abrasive should remove it but it will take some experimentation. There seems to be a wide variation in exterior auto plastics so it is difficult to make specific recommendations but go slow and be careful. The staining issue is one reason I don't use FK1000P despite exemplary durability.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

For your wax on plastic trim.

Some stuff covers it up. This is the easiest and most complete way to remove it. Trust me.


----------



## James-SS (Jan 8, 2012)

Cheers for all the replies guys... Will give IPA a shot, then fast-glass or something! Failing that, I'll buy a dedicated wax-off product and hope for the best!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

IPA rubber i've also seen on you tube people using peanut butter don't know if the oils mask the wax marks?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Seriously, use the rubber. It's the cheapest and the best method. 

It doesn't use nasty chemicals and it doesn't just cover it up. 

And it doesn't cost a tenner for glorified meths. 

Or the next 'how do I remove wax from my trim' thread is going to make S.Bailey very happy. :lol:


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Another vote for fast glass here. Sometimes takes a couple of attempts tho


----------

